# Vomiting and coughing



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

My v vomited once yesterday, it was a yellowish colour and had the texture of mucus. Shortly after that he seemed to be coughing, or trying to get something out. The same thign happened today. Both times I checked his mouth and throat for any foreign objects, but it was clear. 

Is this normal? He is 10 months old, gets regular excercise, very curious, tries to eat everything but I keep a really close eye on him and don't think he picked anything up. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

tracker, Astro is 8 months this month, Ozkar my two day a week V, is nearly A year and Zsa Zsa my 17-18 month old pointer all do this when they chew up sticks or the wrong type of grass. usually clears itself after a good eat and drink, but keep an eye on him and make sure eating, drinking, pooing and weeing are all happening normally.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Could have just been a little bile. Dogs do this from time to time. My puppy did it first thing in the morning before getting fed--turns out he had produced bile in preparation to eat, but I was not feeding him soon enough. This happened right after we switched from 3 to 2 meals a day, so there was a lot more time between meals. I started giving him a snack right before bed--a little kibble + cottage cheese--and it stopped. Did this until he got used to the new feeding routine.


----------



## Sig (Jul 22, 2011)

It could also be something more serious. I would contact your vet to be safe. Keep a close eye on your pup and watch for abnormal eating habits or loose stool. If this happens bring him/her to you vet right away.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My V did this and ended up having bordatello that turned into pneumonia. Coughing sounding like he had something stuck in his throat then vomiting. Have you had your pup at a park or day care? If it continues, please get him to the vet asap. We did all the right things and still almost lost Riley.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. 

I have been keeping a very close eye on him and everything seems to be normal. He didn't do it at all today, he was full of energy all day, regular solid bowel movements, ate his normal two bowls of food but i stopped giving him treats so he seems to be eating it even better actually. 

We have not been to a dog park, but there is a chunk of bush behind my house where I run him every day off lease. There are usually 1-2 other dogs there and Lui plays with them whenever they are there. 

I think i will call the vet just in case, and get their opinion as well. Hasn't been to the vet since I have had him(3 weeks), so probably wouldnt hurt to create a rapport with them.


----------



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

We've got the same thing going on with our 6 month old V. Over the weekend she hacked up white saliva/mucus, a fair amount twice...since then whenever she wakes up in the morning or after coming out of her kennel after work she coughs like she's trying to clear her lungs. We've got a vet appt tomorrow I'm thinking it's pneumonia but we'll see. She's had the bordatello vaccine, we play at the dog parks every weekend, and with the change in temps I'm sure it's taking a toll on her immune system. Her energy is still high as all puppies but she has started going to bed an hr earlier on her own; eating has not changed at all still 3 cups a day w some pumpkin to try an bulk her stools A lil bit. I'll be sure to make another post after the vet appt as to what they think and our plan of action.


----------



## macrowe1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tracker: I've worked as a vet tech for 6 years, and seen this many times. With a young dog, it could be attributed to eating grass, chewing sticks, getting table food, or anything out of the ordinary that could upset his stomach. Was the vomiting after playing/exercise? It could be one of these things, but it could be something more serious. Vomiting, especially bile-like, with young dogs can be a sign of parvo or intestinal parasites. Parvo is extremely serious, and it can come on quick. Our clinic has seen numerous cases this year whose pups were fully vaccinated and close to a year old. I'd bring to the vet, just to make sure it's nothing serious, especially being so young. My V is 2 years, and still occasionally vomits bile-like contents either after drinking a lot and then playing hard, or if he gets a hold of grass or something else. Hope this helps!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

We have the exact same thing going on with our 7 month old. She started doing the weird clearing throat thing this morning. She threw up some water the first time. So, she drank to fast. Took her for a walk and she played in dog run for a bit. Let her run around, since our walk was fine and she did not cough or do the weird clearing throat thing for awhile. She was eating sticks and leaves I could not get from her. She threw up bile twice on the way home, twice in our building and just now as she drank tons of water. She ate all her breakfast and that did not come up this morning. Lucy of course is fully vaccinated as well. She has never thrown up this many times of bile.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Diagnosis is kennel cough. Antibiotics for 8 days. Caught it early vet said, thank goodness.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the additional posts. 

Lui was ok again today. He coughed for a brief second, but this was right after he tryed to inhale some twigs. Aside from that he was fine, same eating habits, same stool. 

I will keep a close eye on him for the next couple of days, and if all stays the same I think we will wait before taking him to the vet. 

thanks again.


----------



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

So it turns out Lux has an upper Resp infection so she's going to be on doxycycline 100mg twice a day for two weeks, hope it does the trick


----------

